# Fish in dry cat food



## PinguKamu (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello, I brought a new bag of dry cat food today for my hedgehog Larry, but I failed to see that the food contained fish. However it only contains 4% fish, but I rather be safe than sorry. I've read online that you shouldn't give hedgehogs cat food that contained fish but it failed to state why it may be a bad thing. Apart from that the food is high in protein and low on fat, and isn't corn based. So any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

You can give it to him. Fish sometimes, for some hedgehogs, results in extra-smelly poops, but it is not inherently dangerous.


----------



## PinguKamu (Jan 9, 2014)

Okay thank you


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Fish are generally high in phosphorus like insects so a little percentage would be fine as long as your hedgie pees and drinks normally. I too feed kibbles mixed with some fish in the ingredient. Just make sure it is really an ingredient and not as a flavor as this causes the poop problem


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

How high is "high in protein"? Make sure it's still 35% or below. There's a decent number of cat foods out there now that are even higher in protein, which isn't necessarily great for hedgehogs.


----------

